
Spanish coronavirus deaths higher than official count - graeme
https://elpais.com/sociedad/2020-03-27/el-coronavirus-causa-mas-muertes-de-las-detectadas.html
======
graeme
Mods, feel free to replace with a translated version. The is fromEl Pais,
Spain’s leading newspaper. They estimate using the spike in all cause
mortality during the coronavirus period.

